# new here



## baugh (Apr 6, 2007)

i am new here and just interducing my self. i dont have any mantids YET but i will have. ive always been fasinated with them.


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Are you planning on getting any?


----------



## bubforever (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome. Do you know any types of mantids that you would want to get?


----------



## Rick (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## stevesm (Apr 6, 2007)

Hello &amp; Welcome


----------



## sean (Apr 6, 2007)

welcome, you will find this site very useful in preparing for your new hobby.


----------



## robo mantis (Apr 6, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## baugh (Apr 6, 2007)

yes i plan on getting some. the kind that i like the most but i think i will start on some of the easier speices. i have several different lizards from monitors geckos chamelons and some frogs. but i think matids would be totally different

the kinds i would like to have would be.

gongylus gongylodes

deroplatys lobata


----------



## Ian (Apr 7, 2007)

Hey baugh, welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! Come on in and get your feet wet!


----------

